# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kajaanin paikallisliikenne

## Jouni Seilonen

Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen kuihtuminen jatkuu. Lauantailiikennekin jäi toukokuussa historiaan. Koulujen kesäloman aikana ajetaan vain yhdellä bussilla M-P ja sekin lopettaa illalla kuuden jälkeen. Kouluvuoden aikana ajetaan lomapäivinä M-P neljällä bussilla ja koulupäivinä seitsemällä. Liikenne loppuu kello 19. Pikkukaupungissa tällainen joukkoliikenne tai oikeastaan sen puuttuminen ei näytä haittaavan ketään. Mitähän suurissa kaupungeissa sanottaisiin, jos liikennettä ei olisi kesäisin, viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin klo 19 jälkeen?

Linjalla 3 tapahtuu aikataulu- ja reittimuutos, kun koulut alkavat ja bussi taas  kulkee. Reitti kiertää aiempaa pitemmän lenkin Kuurna - Kätönlahti - Komiaho -suunnalla ja sen vastapainoksi reitti lyhenee vastakkaisella suunnalla. Tähän asti Variskankaalla ja Prikaatilla on käyty erikseen, mutta elokuussa bussi alkaa ajaa Pohjolankatu (eli keskusta) - Variskangas - Prikaati - Pohjolankatu. Sekä pohjoinen että eteläinen lenkki kestävät vajaan puoli tuntia. Eteläiselle lähdetään minuutilla 25 ja pohjoiselle minuutilla 55.

30 päivän kaupunkikortti maksaa 53 euroa ja se kelpaa paikallisliikenteessä 6 km etäisyydelle asti keskustasta. Mielestäni sen olisi syytä kelvata myös alueen kaukovuoroissa - ainakin kesällä, viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin. Sellaisia kaukovuoroja kulkee jonkin verran ja luulen, että ne kelpaisivat kausilippua käyttävälle pakkomatkustajalle. Ketään muitahan tällainen palvelu ei houkuttele. :Mad:  

6.6.2010 saakka voimassaoleva aikatauluvihko löytyy pdf-tiedostona linkistä. Siinä on myös reittikartta.
http://www.pohjolanmatka.fi/files/do...9-6.6.2010.pdf

----------


## SD202

> Mitähän suurissa kaupungeissa sanottaisiin, jos liikennettä ei olisi kesäisin, viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin klo 19 jälkeen?


Olen käsittänyt, että suomalaisissa pienemmissä kaupungeissa pyöräillään paljon etenkin kesäaikaan. En tiedä, kumpi oli ensin: muna vai kana? Eli onko vähäinen joukkoliikenteen tarjonta johtanut siihen, että pikkukaupungin asukkaat pyöräilevät matkansa? Vai onko käynyt toisin päin, eli onko joukkoliikennettä vähennetty sen takia, kun ihmiset pyöräilevät - eivätkä käytä bussia? Pienemmissä kaupungeissa etäisyydet taitavat olla pienempiä kuin täällä Pääkaupunkiseudulla: kotoani on oman kaupungin keskukseen 3-4 km ja suuremman naapurikaupungin keskukseen noin 20 km. Ainakaan tuota 20 km matkaa ei viitsisi ihan joka päivä pyöräillä...

Pyöräilin itsekin tänään täällä Pääkaupunkiseudulla jonkin verran ja mennessäni iltaruuhkan aikoihin Helsingin keskustaan päin vastaan tuli melko paljon työmatkapyöräilijöitä. Osa heistä saattaa olla kylmempinä vuodenaikoina joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, joten hekin ovat omalta osaltaan tekemässä Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennevälineitä tyhjemmiksi nyt kesällä.

----------


## Wänskä

Kävin toukokuun alussa Kajaanissa ja tutkiskelin karttaa. Paikallisliikennelinjasto näytti esimerkillisen idioottimaisesti järjestetyltä. Kaupungissa oli muistaakseni n. 7-8 linjavariaatiota, joista kukin kulki tiheimmillään tunnin välein korkeintaan klo 7-19. On ilmiselvää, ettei tuollaista linjastoa juuri käytetä.

Selvää on myös, ettei rahaa siellä liikaa ole, mutta mielestäni kannattaisi ennemmin panostaa kolmeen linjaan, jotka kävisivät läpi koko kaupunkitaajaman. Vaikka ne kiertäisivät hiukan pidemmän matkan, matka-ajan pidennys minuuteissa olisi mitätöntä Kajaanin kokoluokan huomioonottaen, ja linjojen lukumäärän ollessa vain 2-3 niitä olisi varaa liikennöidä 20-30 minuutin välein klo 6-23. Tällöin ne olisivat jopa käyttökelpoisia. Linjat voitaisiin vaikka nimetä kolmen kuuluisan kajaanilaisen mukaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kävin toukokuun alussa Kajaanissa ja tutkiskelin karttaa. Paikallisliikennelinjasto näytti esimerkillisen idioottimaisesti järjestetyltä. Kaupungissa oli muistaakseni n. 7-8 linjavariaatiota.
> 
>  mielestäni kannattaisi ennemmin panostaa kolmeen linjaan, jotka kävisivät läpi koko kaupunkitaajaman.


Kajaanissa on käytössä 6 linjanumeroa. Niistä puolet (4,6,7) ulottuu haja-asutusalueelle ja niillä ajetaan lähinnä koulupäivinä - vain linjalla 4 on muutama vuoro koulujen lomapäivinä. Taajama-alueella kierteleviä linjoja on nykyäänkin vain kolme: 1,2,3.

---

Kajaanissa liikennöi palvelubussi Pikku-Pete kesälläkin M-P 9-15 kaksi vuoroa taajama-alueen kaikkiin osiin. Tällä tavalla on kyytiä vähän tarjolla taajama-alueen niihin osiin, joihin ei kesällä ole tavallista bussikyytiä. 

Pikku-Peten liikennöitsijä ajaa tänä kesänä M-P kaksi vuoroparia linjalla 4 Paltaniemelle ja palvelubussi käy siellä yhden kerran päivässä tilauksesta. Pohjolan Matka oli täksi kesäksi  lopettanut kesävuorot linjalta 4, mutta koulujen alettua on taas tarjolla kyytiä isolla bussilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 4.6.2017 + 1 optiovuosi on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy monista muistakin tarjouskilpailuista tutusta tarjouspalvelu.fi:stä (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

Koko paikallisliikenne kilpailutetaan yhtenä kilpailukohteena, joka sisältää seuraavat linjat:
1: 2 matalalattiabussia
3: 1 matalalattiabussi
4: 1 bussi
6: 1 bussi
7: 1 bussi

Linja-autokaluston maksimi-ikä on 20 vuotta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Eikö ole muita vaatimuksia? (Esim. päästö)

----------


## kuukanko

On muitakin kalustovaatimuksia, muttei kovin vaativia. Esim. päästöjen osalta riittää Euro2 ja käytännössä 20 vuoden maksimi-ikäkin rajaa Euro1-bussit pois. Tarkat speksit löytyvät tarjouspyynnön liitteestä.

----------


## JT

Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen tarjouskilpailun voitti ML-Charter. Toiseksi tullut Pohjolan Matka on tehnyt ratkaisusta hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen. Kilpailussa oli myös kolmas tarjoaja, Henkilöliikenne M & R Korhonen.

sivu 4:   http://kotikajaani.sitepaper.fi/sitepaper/view/-/id/521

----------


## tkp

"Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llä 84 maksuhäiriömerkintää"

http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/kainuun...iriomerkintaa/

----------


## tkp

Kajaani vaihtaa liikennöitsijää http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/kainuun...ikennoitsijaa/

----------


## Jaikku

YLEn uutinen liikennöitsijän vaihtumisesta. Kiireisen aikataulun takia, vain Pohjolan Matkalla mahdollisuus tarjota korvaavaa liikennettä.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kajaanin_paika...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## antti

Naamakirjassa "Kajaanin kaupunkiliikenne" tällaista:
Hyvät matkustajamme. Liikennöintisopimuksemme Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenteen reiteillä sekä kouluvuoroilla päättyy 10.8.2016.
Aikataulut säilyvät samoina, ja ne on saatavissa Kajaanin Kaupunkigin internetsivuilta www.kajaani.fi, sekä kaupungin infopisteestä. Aikataulukirjoja on saatavissa myös busseistamme.
Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenne Oy haluaa kiittää matkustajiaan
tehdyistä matkoista, sekä henkilökuntaansa hyvästä työpanoksesta. Kiitokset myös kaikille yhteistyökumppaneille.
Aloitushetkestä 1.7.2014 alkaen matkustajamäärät kasvoivat
koko ajan. Saadusta palautteesta päätellen asiakastyytyväisyys
on ollut erittäin hyvä.
Tämä sivusto suljetaan 10.8.2016.
Asiakaspalvelumme toimii 24h/vrk numerossa
0300-44444 sekä info@kajaaninkaupunkiliikenne.fi
Kajaanissa, 30.7.2016
KAJAANIN KAUPUNKILIIKENNE OY
Sanna-Mari Mattila
Toimitusjohtaja

----------


## killerpop

> Tämä sivusto suljetaan 10.8.2016.
> Asiakaspalvelumme toimii 24h/vrk numerossa
> 0300-44444 sekä info@kajaaninkaupunkiliikenne.fi
> Kajaanissa, 30.7.2016
> KAJAANIN KAUPUNKILIIKENNE OY
> Sanna-Mari Mattila
> Toimitusjohtaja


Miten tästä tuleekin flashbackit muutaman vuoden taakse, kun muuan Rajamäen Liikenne muutti nimensä hetkeä ennen maalia Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteeksi. Nyt ML-Charter Oy on vaihtanut nimensä kuukausi sitten Kajaanin kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi

----------


## tkp

> Miten tästä tuleekin flashbackit muutaman vuoden taakse, kun muuan Rajamäen Liikenne muutti nimensä hetkeä ennen maalia Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteeksi. Nyt ML-Charter Oy on vaihtanut nimensä kuukausi sitten Kajaanin kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi


Mita muuta näiltä "alan parhailta osaajilta" voi odottaa... Mutta Kajaanissa vaihtuu firma Pohjolan Matkaan http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/kainuun...iikennoitsija/

Vielä pari viikko sitten kajaanin kaupunki ei nähnyt perustetta purkaa sopimusta " Yhtiö on hoitanut joukkoliikenteen velvoitteensa sopimuksen mukaan, ja niin kauan kuin he hoitavat tilaajavastuulain edellyttämät maksut eli muun muassa verot ja henkilöstön eläkevakuutusmaksut, ei sopimuksen purkaminen ole ajankohtaista."

ja nyt kerrotaan " Heillä on myös rästissä näitä lakisääteisiä maksuja, Rusanen lisää." Nopeasti se on firman talous heikentynyt.

----------


## Jaikku

Kajaanin kaupunki vaatii Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ltä vahingonkorvauksia ennenaikaisesti päättyneestä liikennöintisopimuksesta.

http://www.bussiuutiset.fi/kajaanin-...gonkorvauksia/

----------


## kuukanko

Uuden sopimuskauden kilpailutus Kajaanin paikallisliikenteestä on käynnistynyt.

Kaupunkiliikenne on taas yhtenä kohteena. Kaupunkiliikenteen linjat ja automäärät ovat:
1: 2 matalalattiabussia3: 1 matalalattiabussi4: 1 matalalattiabussi6: 2 matalalattiabussia7: 1 matalalattiabussi
Samaan kohteeseen kuuluu myös joitakin seutuliikenteen linjoja.

Matalalattiabussien kalustovaatimuksena on 15 vuoden maksimi-ikä (vara-autoilla sallittu 16 vuotta), korkeintaan Euro3-päästötaso, vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa (näistä 4 voi olla klaffi-istuimia), kokonaispaikkamäärä vähintään 55 ja 2 lastenvaunupaikkaa. Linjan 6 toisessa bussissa on oltava vähintään 59 istumapaikkaa ja 100 kokonaispaikkaa. Matalalattiabussien on oltava yhtenäisessä värityksessä ja Kajaanin kaupunki teippaa niihin Kajaanin joukkoliikenne -logon.

Tarjouspyyntö (tarjouspalvelu.fi:ssä, vaatii rekisteröitymisen)

----------


## killerpop

> Linjan 6 toisessa bussissa on oltava vähintään 59 istumapaikkaa ja 100 kokonaispaikkaa.


Tässä alkaa olla istumapaikkavaatimus jo aika kunnioitettava matalalattiabussiksi, etenkin jos lastenvaunupaikkojakin pitää olla samanaikaisesti. Mutta tilaaja tilaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta tilaaja tilaa.


Nivelbussien paluu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Nivelbussien paluu.


Niin joo mutta kukapa sellaisia suostuisi hankkimaan? Tällainen kalustovaatimus on kyllä jos jonkinlainen hasardi tilaajan puolelta. Vaan omapa on asiansa. Jos eivät saa tarjouksia tuohon niin syyttäkööt itseään.

Toisaalta jos autoon ei vaadita kuin 1-1-0 -ovijärjestys, voi sellaiseen teliautoon saadakin ko. määrän jakkaroita. Mutta silloinkin pitäisi tinkiä hieman lastenvaunupaikan koosta ja istuinväljyydestä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kainuun Sanomat kertoo, että Vekka Liikenne Oy ryhtyy ajamaan Kajaanin paikallisliikennettä. Uutinen on suurimmaksi osaksi maksumuurin takana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kainuun Sanomat kertoo, että Vekka Liikenne Oy ryhtyy ajamaan Kajaanin paikallisliikennettä. Uutinen on suurimmaksi osaksi maksumuurin takana.


"Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen hoitaa kesäkuusta alkaen hämeenlinnalainen Vekka Liikenne. Ajettavaksi tulevat linjat 1  7 sekä seutuliikenteen vuoroja. Vekka Liikenne Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Tapio Vekka kertoo, että Kajaani on sopivan kokoinen kohde yritykselle.

 Riittävän suuri, mutta kuitenkin helposti hoidettavissa.

Liikennöinti alkaa 4. kesäkuuta, eli noin kolmen kuukauden kuluttua.

 Onhan se pikkasen viime tinkaan hankinnan kannalta, mutta kesällä alkaa vasta yhden auton liikenne, Vekka pohtii.

Loput linjat alkavat koulujen alkaessa syksyllä. Toimitusjohtajan mukaan siihen mennessä varikko, huolto ja henkilöstö saadaan kokoon.

Kajaaniin tarvitaan 10  15 autoa ja kuljettajaa. Vekka kertoo, että osa kalustosta vapautuu Hämeenlinnasta ja osa täytyy hankkia Kajaania varten. Ulkoasultaan Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen bussit tulevat noudattamaan Vekka Liikenteen värejä. Pohjaväriltään valkeiden autojen helmoja värittävät keltainen, vihreä ja sininen raita. Kanta-Hämeessä toimivalle yritykselle Kajaani on uudenlainen avaus.

 Tämä on ensimmäinen satelliittikohde. Aiemmin ei ole juuri Hämeenlinnan seudun ulkopuolella tarjottu, Vekka kertoo.

Yritys on toiminut Hämeenlinnan sekä Hattulan paikallis- ja seutuliikenteessä vuodesta 1931.

Kajaaniin tulon kynnystä madalsi paikallinen linkki: paikallispäälliköksi kaavailtu henkilö tuntee alueen ja on ollut aiemminkin yrityksen palveluksessa. Kilpailutusten aikakaudella toiminta-aluetta täytyy laajentaa.

 Ollaan aktiivisesti haettu erilaisia liikenteitä korvaamaan mahdollisesti häviävää nykyistä liikennettä, Vekka kertoo.

Tuoreimmat vuoden 2015 tilinpäätöstiedot kertovat, että Vekka Liikenteen liikevaihto oli noin 4,0 miljoonaa euroa ja liikevoitto noin 0,3 miljoonaa euroa. Työntekijöitä yrityksellä oli 46 henkeä. Kajaaniin kilpailutetut vuorot yritys hoitaa 1,15 miljoonan euron vuosihinnalla.

Tällä hetkellä Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen hoitaa Pohjolan Matka, jolta Kajaani ostaa palvelun suorahankintasopimuksella koulujen lomiin saakka. Suorahankintaan turvauduttiin, sillä talousvaikeuksiin ajautunut Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenne Oy lopetti liikennöinnin elokuussa 2016 kesken sopimuskauden. Aiemmin nimellä ML-Charter Oy tunnettu Kajaanin Kaupunkiliikenne voitti edellisen tarjouskilpailun ja ajoi Kajaanin paikallisbusseja kesästä 2014.

Liikennöinnin kilpailutus päättyi viime viikolla torstaina. Uusi liikennöitsijä valittiin kaupunginjohtaja Jari Tolosen päätöksellä perjantaina. Vekka Liikenteen lisäksi paikallisliikenteestä tarjoukset jättivät Pohjolan Matka ja Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy. Kisassa arvioitiin tarjoajien kelpoisuus ja se, että tarjoukset ovat tarjouspyynnön mukaisia. Nämä kriteerit täyttyivät kaikilla kolmella, joten hinta ratkaisi kisan. Pohjolan Matkan tarjouksen hinta oli noin 1,57 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa ja Oulun Taksipalvelun hinta oli noin 1,83 miljoonaa euroa. Kajaanin ja Vekka Liikenteen välinen sopimus allekirjoitetaan, kun hankintapäätös on saanut lainvoiman. Kolmivuotiseen sopimukseen kuuluu optiot kahdesta seuraavasta vuodesta."

----------


## JT

Suomen linja-autoliikenteen sopimusmarkkinoilla on tapahtunut selkeä käänne vuoden 2014 molemmin puolin olleiden alkuhässäkän ja kilpailutusten jälkeen, jolloin hyvin harva liikennöitsjä tarjosi oman, perinteisen liikennöintiympäristön ulkopuolelle. 

Nyt olemme saaneet seurata, kun viimeisimpänä hämeenlinnalainen Vekka astuu markkinoille Kajaanissa, tamperelainen Länsilinjat aloittaa Hämeenlinnassa, Savonlinja palaa pääkaupunkiseudulle ja varkautelainen Soisalon Liikenne on jo aloittanut Mikkelissä. Ja varmasti lisää seuraa, kun "reviirit" ovat kunnolla rikkoutuneet.

Pidän tätä myönteisenä suuntauksena, että alan erikokoisilla toimijoilla riittää tänä päivänä intoa, viitseliäisyyttä ja joustavuutta ylipäätään tarjota ja lopulta voittaa liikennettä muualta. Keskisuuret ja pienet kaupungit eivät ole pelkästään oman kaupungin yritysten varassa.

----------


## Allison

> Pidän tätä myönteisenä suuntauksena, että alan erikokoisilla toimijoilla riittää tänä päivänä intoa, viitseliäisyyttä ja joustavuutta ylipäätään tarjota ja lopulta voittaa liikennettä muualta. Keskisuuret ja pienet kaupungit eivät ole pelkästään oman kaupungin yritysten varassa.


Tämä myös viimeistään varmistaa sen, että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä kannattavuus ei nouse. Kilpailu on täydellistä. Jos joku firma ajautuu konkurssiin, täytyy tyhjiö joko läheltä tai kaukaa.

Veronmaksajalle ja joukkoliikenteen järjestäjälle toimiva ikiliikkuja!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aika iso hintaero seuraavaan on. Miten samoin palkka- ja autokuluilla voikaan olla tarjouksissa noin isot erot? Pohjolan Matkakin olisi autot löytänyt tuohon helposti, ja toimintaa olisi ollut helppo jatkaa. Ehkä paljolti samoilla autoillakin.

----------


## JT

> Tämä myös viimeistään varmistaa sen, että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä kannattavuus ei nouse.


Totta. Samalla voidaan myös pohtia, olisiko bruttomallin sijasta olemassa muita kannustavampia hankintamalleja, joilla joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta saataisiin kasvatettua siten, että bussien täyttöaste paranisi. Tällöin kustannus nousua kohden pienenisi, mutta lisätuloja kohdistuisi niin liikennöitsijän kuin tilaajan laariin.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: markkinaoikeus.fi

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ylempänä kirjoitettuun viitaten Kajaanin paikallisliikenteen linjoilla liikkuu seuraavia Vekka Liikenteen busseja: Scania L94UB / Vest numerot 4, 5, 31 ja 32; Volvo B7RLE / Volvo 8700LE numero 12 (ei liikennöinyt Hämeenlinnassa); Volvo B12BLE 6x2 / Volvo 8700LE numero 11 (hankittu Kajaania varten); Scania L94UB / Lahti Scala numero 26; Scania L94UB / Ikarus E94F numerot 18 ja 30 (hankittu Pekolalta Kajaanin tarpeisiin).

Suurin osa listatuista autoista esiintyy tässä kuvastossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kajaanissa kilpailutetaan taas seuraavaa sopimuskautta, tällä kertaa 06.06.2022 -04.06.2025 + 2 vuoden optio.

Kilpailussa on kolme kohdetta:
linjat 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12 ja 14 - 16. Kaupunkiliikenteen linjoilla 1 - 7 yhteensä 8 Euro5-matalalattiabussia. Kaupunkiliikenteen bussien on oltava valkoisia ja kaupunki teippaa niihin myöhemmin suunniteltavan tilaajavärityksen omalla kustannuksellaan. Seutuliikenteen kalustomäärää ei ole ilmoitettu tarjouspyynnössä, vaan tarjouspyynnössä on ilmoitettu vain ajettavat lähdöt ja liikennöitsijän on itse suunniteltava kalustokierrot. Seutuliikenteessä busseissa on oltava vähintään 42 kiinteää istumapaikkaa (paitsi linjalla 15 riittää 16 paikkaa) ja kaikilla paikoilla on oltava turvavyöt. Seutuliikenteen päästötasovaatimus on Euro4.linja 13. Sama kalustovaatimus kuin kohteen 1 seutuliikenteessäpalvelulinja Pikku-Pete. Yksi Euro5-pikkubussi
Kaikissa kohteissa hinnasta saa 90 pistettä ja 10 pistettä kalustosta. Kalustopisteet saa, jos koko kohteen kalusto täyttää Euro6-päästötason.

Kaikkien kohteiden ansaintamalli on bruttomalli.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 10.12.2021.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kajaanissa kilpailutetaan taas seuraavaa sopimuskautta, tällä kertaa 06.06.2022 -04.06.2025 + 2 vuoden optio.
> 
> Kilpailussa on kolme kohdetta:
> linjat 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12 ja 14 - 16. Kaupunkiliikenteen linjoilla 1 - 7 yhteensä 8 Euro5-matalalattiabussia. Kaupunkiliikenteen bussien on oltava valkoisia ja kaupunki teippaa niihin myöhemmin suunniteltavan tilaajavärityksen omalla kustannuksellaan. Seutuliikenteen kalustomäärää ei ole ilmoitettu tarjouspyynnössä, vaan tarjouspyynnössä on ilmoitettu vain ajettavat lähdöt ja liikennöitsijän on itse suunniteltava kalustokierrot. Seutuliikenteessä busseissa on oltava vähintään 42 kiinteää istumapaikkaa (paitsi linjalla 15 riittää 16 paikkaa) ja kaikilla paikoilla on oltava turvavyöt. Seutuliikenteen päästötasovaatimus on Euro4.linja 13. Sama kalustovaatimus kuin kohteen 1 seutuliikenteessäpalvelulinja Pikku-Pete. Yksi Euro5-pikkubussi
> Kaikissa kohteissa hinnasta saa 90 pistettä ja 10 pistettä kalustosta. Kalustopisteet saa, jos koko kohteen kalusto täyttää Euro6-päästötason.
> 
> Kaikkien kohteiden ansaintamalli on bruttomalli.
> 
> Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 10.12.2021.


Kohteet 1 ja 2 voitti Vekka Group: https://kajaani.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._202220(24081)
Kohteen 3 ratkaisu on vielä avoin, se selviää (eilen olleen) kaupunginhallituksen kokouksen jälkeen.

----------


## 8.6

18.3.
Vekka 4/4 & 4K (Scania L94UB Vest Center L, vm. 2005)
Vekka 10/4K (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE, vm. 2010)
Vekka 11/6 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE (OXI), vm. 2006)
Vekka 14/6 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE, vm. 2009)
Vekka 15/1 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE, vm. 2011)
Vekka 32/1 (Scania L94UB Vest Center L, vm. 2005)
Vekka 37/3 (Scania L94UB Vest Center L, vm. 2005)
Vekka 112/7 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE (Mk1), vm. 2005)
Vekka 131/1 (Scania L94UB Vest Center L, vm. 2005)
Vekka 137/1 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE (Mk2-pätkä), vm. 2007)

Linjan 1 kalustotarve on kaksi autoa, mutta sillä on ilmeisesti neljä eri autoa päivässä kuljettajanvaihtojen vuoksi. Lisäksi 137 hajosi klo 12-13 välillä, joten 131 tuli sen tilalle, mutta 131 oli ykkösellä aamullakin. Lisäksi näin Vekka 69:n (entisen TDF 84:n) Raskoneen pihalla. Maksimi-ikävaatimusta (15 vuotta vakioille ja 16 vuotta vara-autoille) ei noudatettu, mutta onhan siitä saatettu luopuakin myöhemmin.

Vielä pari havaintoa seutuliikenteestä:
Vekka 120/16K (Scania K94IB Lahti 520 Flyer)
Vekka 125/16 (Volvo B7R 8900)

----------


## bussitietäjä

Kajaanin Tila-autot #20 Scania L94UB 6x2 Scala vuosimallia 2003 seisoo Myyrmäen Paalutorilla.

----------


## kääkäri

Osin uudistunuttakin kalustoa uudelle kaudelle ilmaantunut kajaaniin.
Näistä havaintoja:
VZS-497, CMM-641, FOB-531, CLV-753, GOA-883, GHU-580, YVZ-402, YVZ-403, IHR-785, ZNE-767, 
Sotkamossa EKY-770

----------


## kääkäri

Vekan kalustoa kajaanista:

73  GOA-883, Irisbus Vest
Ex OTP:t
113 FOB-531 Scania K230, Lahti Scala
116 ZNE-766 Scania 280, Suburbanit
117 ZNE-767
118 ZNE-768
       YVZ-402
       YVZ-403
Ex. Lehtimäet
121 KMT-641 Mercedes Benz 0530 Citarot
123 KMT-640
124 KMT-642
125 KMT-639
126 KMT-638
Ja muualta tulleita
128 GOO-885 Volvo 8900
141 VXL-302 Sprinter
145 KMH-573 Sprinter
149 JIJ-720 Sprinter
169 GHU-580 Scania, Lahti Scala, lieneekö tämä ainut, joka seilannu jo aiemmin kajaanissa.
170 NKY-269 Volvo 9700H
171 CMM-641 Volvo 9700S
175 GGY-302 Scania K340, Lahti Eagle
181 CLV-753 Volvo 8700
185 VZS-497 Volvo Vest
190 YJK-114 Volvo 9700S

----------

